# Suche Smartphone mit der besten Audioqualität --> Kopfhörer



## ein_schelm (2. Mai 2016)

*Suche Smartphone mit der besten Audioqualität --> Kopfhörer*

Servus,
wie es im Titel schon steht, suche ich ein Phone mit einer guten Soundqualität. Dabei ist mir der Sound, der aus den Smartphone-Lautsprechern ertönt, völlig Wurst. Wichtig ist mir nur, das es mit Kopfhörern gut klingt.

Als Kopfhörer benutze ich die Beyerdynamic Custom Studio.

Alles andere ist mir recht unwichtig. Nett wäre eine gute Verarbeitung und ein Unibody aus Metall oder Glas. Die Kamera sollte auch für das ein oder andere Foto taugen
Budget: unter 600€

Freue mich schon auf eure Tipps!


----------



## Maqama (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Smartphone mit der besten Audioqualität --> Kopfhörer*

Ich würde mal sagen, dass man den besten Sound derzeit nur mit dem LG G5 bekommt.
Also das LG G5 mit der HiFi Erweiterung:

LG Electronics G5 H850 grau Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LG Electronics Hi-Fi Plus AFD-1200 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das wäre allerdings über deinem Budget.

Ansonsten glaube ich nicht, dass es bei den aktuellen Flaggschiffen da riesen Unterschiede gibt.
Bin da aber auch nicht so informiert, vielleicht mal Google bemühen.


----------



## Voodoo2 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Smartphone mit der besten Audioqualität --> Kopfhörer*

Hi ich habe ein sony z1 und FLAC Lieder drauf egal mit welchen Kopfhörer �� ob 80 oder 600 Euro klingt alles fast gleich
Der Tipp mit lg5 plus Erweiterung könnte was dran sein


----------



## ein_schelm (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Smartphone mit der besten Audioqualität --> Kopfhörer*

Naja, das Zusatzmodul kostet schlappe 150€! Dafür könnte ich mir ein HighRes-Player holen...


----------



## XeT (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Smartphone mit der besten Audioqualität --> Kopfhörer*

Das beste ergebnis wirst du sicher mit einem geeigneten dac wie der fio e17k erreichen


----------



## ein_schelm (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Smartphone mit der besten Audioqualität --> Kopfhörer*

Das sind ja Preise...
Da lohnt sich vielleicht doch ein richtiger HighRes-Player...

http://geizhals.de/sony-nwz-a15-16gb-schwarz-a1167656.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
oder
FiiO X1 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder ich geb mich mit dem Sound des iPhone SE zufrieden?!
Verbaut Apple überall den gleichen Sound-Chip? Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass das iPhone SE mindestens genauso gut klingt wie das iPad Air 2?


----------



## Darkseth (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Suche Smartphone mit der besten Audioqualität --> Kopfhörer*

Wäre mir nicht so sicher, ob das LG hifi Modul genug taugt, um den preis zu rechtfertigen...

HTC 10 wäre aber meine Wahl. sehr guter Sound.

Ich selbst hatte das HTC One M8, und nun das Galaxy S7 Edge für meine UE 900 inears. Keinerlei probleme.

Da wird ein HTC 10 also mehr als genug sein, um einen Custom studio anzutreiben.

LG finde ich aktuell zu schlecht für eine Empfehlung. erst RECHT mit dem Hifi Modul.


----------

